# Honda 500 motor swap



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if the 500 S motor will work on an ES model foreman 500. I beleive they are both the same year model, the standard shift model has a good motor and bad drivetrain and ES model has a bad motor with good drivetrain. Will it work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see why not, the only thing that should be different is the tranny???

But I dont know one way or the other to say for sure. Just speculating.


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

well when i think about it, the ES model has a place to put a shifter on side of the motor so i dont kno. Im changing a diff and the guy said he will give me the 2 500s


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you know how to do motor and the transmission work fix them and make a bunch of cash 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

neither transmission is bad jus one motor is bad. but i think im jus gonna ride them. i may sell one


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

TexasTitan said:


> neither transmission is bad jus one motor is bad. but i think im jus gonna ride them. i may sell one


Sorry I thought bad drivetrain ment transmission on the standard one. Sell one then use the cash to het a bbk for the other lol. Just an idea......

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

lol well i meant as in the diffs and rear end and everything else is no good. that one needs alot of work lol. But then again it may be easier to jus put all the drivetrain on the s model.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i think the motor will swap bcuz you can put the es stuff on a s model so i dont see y it wouldnt work


----------

